# What do you do when you have too many responsibilities and can't go fishing?



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Quit you job divorce your wife sell your dog and go fishing. And quit taking on line advice



No, man. Once you get rid of the wife, the dog stays.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Erik said:


> I'm just whining. I knew this was coming. Eventually I will get back out there. Just tough reading all the reports.
> I noticed the Sumac is starting to turn red.
> 
> I ordered complete UCAs with bushings and ball joints from Cognitto. Finished cleaning up the yard from that storm a few weeks ago. Fixed the mower deck. And cleared, marked off, and measured the perimeter of our back yard for fence. Decided to get a quote from contractor to install it. It'll be one less thing I have to do. Paid half down. Should be done 1st week in Oct.
> Taking Bear to the beach here soon as he wakes up from his nap.


It's good to vent....and get ripped apart a little bit.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I don't wanna grow up, I want to be a Toys R Us kid...LOL


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

shell waster said:


> Tore my rotator cuff to shreds...5 weeks post op..it sucks feeling sorry for myself, seasons over etc..go to a follow this week and buddy hobbles up beside me with no leg below the right kneen no left arm...yeah I shut up pretty fast. He was in a car accident and was lucky to survive. I wish I could even cast a rod right.
> 
> I am 24 weeks post-op for the same surgery (seems like all the cool kids are tearing their R.C.). Plus, they had to re-attach my bicep. Trust me, it gets better. Small steps. Push yourself. Do whatever your Physical Therapist says. There IS light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## aaron.morris (Oct 10, 2016)

take your tampon out and give your purse to your wife and go do whatever the f you want to do


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

aaron.morris said:


> take your tampon out and give your purse to your wife and go do whatever the f you want to do


Lol got a real tough guy over here eh


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I had to miss 1 year in over 35 years of fishing the Big M, I still regret it.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Erik said:


> Sort of like the "what do you do when the jinx is on" thread.
> 
> I've got lots of PTO accumulated. 160 hrs. But I got too many responsibilities right now. And no one to cover for me.
> Not sure when I'm going to be able to get back out. New puppy at home. Big honey do list. And I still haven't replaced my UCA bushings on my truck. But hey tires are already worn so whats another couple thousand miles right? I'm sure it would be good for another quick trip.
> ...


There is no obstacle that can't be overcome with the appropriate motivation and training. 








Urban Escape and Evade Training

Good luck!


----------



## aaron.morris (Oct 10, 2016)

Petoskey said:


> Lol got a real tough guy over here eh



lol I am never serious, glad you aren't either🤪


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I just got some bad news, we were fixing to head up there tomorrow morning, driving from Virginia, for a couple weeks of fishing and my fishing buddy got word his Uncle won't make it thru the day. Looks like the trip will be set back a week or so, we know how that affects the salmon fishing and the quality of the fish. Oh well, on the bright side is the steelhead fishing will be stronger and I'll get to try out my 'new' Pre-Shimano Loomis 9'6" steelhead rod! Theres that!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Ojh said:


> I just got some bad news, we were fixing to head up there tomorrow morning, driving from Virginia, for a couple weeks of fishing and my fishing buddy got word his Uncle won't make it thru the day. Looks like the trip will be set back a week or so, we know how that affects the salmon fishing and the quality of the fish. Oh well, on the bright side is the steelhead fishing will be stronger and I'll get to try out my 'new' Pre-Shimano Loomis 9'6" steelhead rod! Theres that!


Wow sorry about that. Feel bad for your buddy!
Steelhead much better fishing anyway. Hoping for a good early fall run!


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Erik said:


> Wow sorry about that. Feel bad for your buddy!
> Steelhead much better fishing anyway. Hoping for a good early fall run!


Thanks for that, more recent news (kinda evolving), it seems the funeral won't be until next weekend, so we are both driving up, he'll fish until next Thursday and drive back to Virginia, pick up family and drive to the funeral, after the funeral he'll drive back up to Michigan to continue to fish! That'll be a total of over 3,000 miles he'll have driven to catch a salmon! 
is that a True Fisherman or what!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Being a productive husband and citizen has its drawbacks.

I can't say I always like to man up when I have to trade outdoor stuff for dumb work, or dumb family stuff...

Early on when dating. I made it very clear to my future bride that I fully intend to hunt and fish even more once we are married. If ya dont like that idea, then now is the time to bail.... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED LOL

Now keep in mind it didn't work like this (I knew it wouldnt) but I get little to no friction when I do head out.

Sometime ya just have to vent.

Good luck out there.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

GRUNDY said:


> Being a productive husband and citizen has its drawbacks.
> 
> I can't say I always like to man up when I have to trade outdoor stuff for dumb work, or dumb family stuff...
> 
> ...


When my wife and I were dating, for a birthday for her I bought her an insulated sweatshirt, boots, and rain gear. She married me anyway. As advertised, I always say….


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

My wife and I have been married for 32 yrs. Anyone whose been married for a long time knows what I'm saying when I say, "it takes two people to make marriage work".
We have had our problems just like everyone else. 

We do pretty well these days.
She pretty much lets me do whatever I want. And I do the same for her.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Except for fishing and watching your dog on Fridays.

Sorry, couldn't help myself. LOL


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Petoskey said:


> Lol got a real tough guy over here eh


He is not entirely wrong though. I always laugh when I ask someone if they want to fish and they reply with... " I have to ask my wife or girlfriend first.. she's the boss." I know a dude that used to be a hunting and fishing fanatic. He had a couple kids and his girl NEVER lets him do anything anymore. I'm pretty sure its been 2 or 3 years since he's been fishing.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> He is not entirely wrong though. I always laugh when I ask someone if they want to fish and they reply with... " I have to ask my wife or girlfriend first.. she's the boss." I know a dude that used to be a hunting and fishing fanatic. He had a couple kids and his girl NEVER lets him do anything anymore. I'm pretty sure its been 2 or 3 years since he's been fishing.


The biggest lie women tell is before marriage "I will never try to stop you from fishing/hunting".


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Except for fishing and watching your dog on Fridays.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. LOL


Okay, she "mostly" lets me do whatever I want 

Give and take. 
The puppy is my responsibility. He is a handful right now. Soon he will be up to going for long trips. And then I can go whenever I want.....er...mostly.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Before kids and living i an apartment I averaged roughly 180 days a year either hunting, fishing, camping, wheeling or similar. I had kids, bought a house and got a career job....bam, I was lucky to get out in the woods or on the water 5 times a year.

Moved to Michigan with a ton of opportunity to do all the above very close to my house. Found a part time job that turned into full time, found a second job to take one of my two days off each week and now taking classes for EMS. I'm going backwards but all part of a bigger plan.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Erik said:


> Okay, she "mostly" lets me do whatever I want
> 
> Give and take.
> The puppy is my responsibility. He is a handful right now. Soon he will be up to going for long trips. And then I can go whenever I want.....er...mostly.


he’s already ready for long trips, it just gets easier lol


----------



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)

A 3 year old, twins that are 2 and a 10 week old puppy. No, I don’t get out as much as I used to but when I do I try my best to make it count. I also saved up and bought my first drift boat recently so I can capitalize as much as possible on the day trips. Soon enough the kids will be tagging along and hopefully with some training the pup will be a decent behaved boat buddy. My wife and I also try to have a healthy balance for both of us to get out and do our things. Unfortunately right now it’s not together as much as we’d like.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Been dying to go back out for late salmon/early steelhead...wife keeps making full weekend plans..i believe intentionally. Lol.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

One of the best ting about fishing is you can do/prep for it at home. Cleaning/maintaining equipment, tying flies/bags, building/painting hardware.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Gotta find a balance between all the issues raised in this thread. At least I try to. Wife has always been supportive of my outdoor activities but I guess I do not push it excessively, taken on extensive projects to save us money and worked hard on my career to make better money and she knows it. Made time to finally take my grandson kang fishing mid Oct. We had a blast so was planning a early steel trip for before deer season. Didn't feel so good last week. Ended up avoiding the big one and had a stent put in Friday, no damage. Make time to go fishing or do whatever you love. When my wife was driving me home, she asked "so are you going fishing tomorrow? You should as soon as you can." I married up, 30 years.


----------

